# Bolivian Rams and Gouramis?



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

I am looking to add another kind of fish to my Gourami tank. I have 2 blues and 2 opalines, red tail shark and a 6 panda cories. I was looking into getting 2 bolivian rams and was wondering if anyone has experience mixing them with gouramis? These fish will be moved out of my 30 into a 40 long as soon as I can find one..Thanks in advance..


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I have two bolivians with two dwarf gouramis with no problem at all. The rams stay near the bottom and the gouramis take the top of the tank. I'm not sure I would trust the RTS though, they can get pretty mean when something invades their space.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

yeah the RTS is somewhat territorial, but he has his hiding spaces that noone enters. Plus, when I move into the 40L, I am redoing everything and making more hiding spots..I am more concerned how the rams will react with larger gouramis...


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Rams will be fine with Gouramis. Like Rita said, the Gouramis stay near the top most of the time and the Bolivians stays near the bottom. I have a Bolivian in my 55 with an Opaline gourami and even when the Opaline goes near the bottom, the Bolivian pays her no attention (and vice versa) .


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

thanks Kristin. Looks like I know what my next kids will be..woohoo!


----------

